# Newly Adopted Cat Peeing on The Bed



## unicornandchazz (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi All!! 

I'm new to the forum, I adopted a cat (1 year old) from a charity this week. She is so sweet. She uses her litter tray all the time but she was peed on the bed twice. The lady who was fostering said that she peed on her bed twice as well, but then stopped. She was adopted out but brought back by another family as she kept weeing everywhere (however they already had a cat and now she is the only cat in the house). Is this a normal behavior for adopted cats? I believe she was a stray and had kittens before being brought to the charity. 

I just find it odd that all week she has been using the litter tray find, covering it up fine, no problems really, just the 2 occasions when she's peed on the bed. Hopefully this is just her settling in. I will see how she is and will take more action if it continues. She never pees anywhere else in the house when we are at work


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @unicornandchazz and welcome 

Your cat will need more than one litter tray, at least 2 so she has one for pee and one for poo. Which one she uses for pee and for poo may change from day to day. The trays should be in different parts of the house, not placed together. If the one tray is covered try an open tray as her 2nd tray.

Use a litter that is fine and granular, similar in texture to sand. Most cats like Cats Best Oko Plus or Worlds Best.

Other than needing more than one litter tray there are 2 main reasons why she has peed on the bed. One could be that she has feline cystitis which is painful and can cause cats to seek out soft spots to pee (such as the bed). Cystitis can be stress-related and if this little one has had a lot of changes to adapt to in her short life it would not be surprising if she felt stressed. Cats are very good at hiding stress (or pain) but it can show in their behaviour, e.g. soiling.

The other reason could be that she is scent marking your bed with pee, as a way of self-comforting to help herself feel more at home. She possibly feels quite overwhelmed at being in your house, with all the new strange smells/scents etc, and wants to put her mark down to help her feel at home. Human beds have a strong scent and a cat may be drawn to combine their own scent with that of the human's.

As she has only just come to live with you I think it would be better for a week to confine her to one large room, with 2 litter trays (one at each side of the room) , her food, water and cosy bed. This will help her feel more confident. Spend lots of time with her, chatting to her, playing with her, and also just doing your own thing such as having meals, watching TV etc. so she gets to know your routine. Then after a week, gradually introduce her to the rest of the house, one area or one room every few days. I would keep your bedroom door closed during this period.

Feed her a diet of wet food only, no dry food. Any cat with a urinary issue is better on a wet food diet because it ensures they're getting all the fluids they need in their food. A high fluid intake gives the bladder and kidneys a good flush through and reduces the risk of cystitis.


----------



## unicornandchazz (Nov 12, 2018)

Thank you so much for the reply! For the meantime I placed a shower curtain on the bed, she hasn't done it since. She's also been so good at using her litter trey. We were going to keep her just in the kitchen (it is quite large and has all the toys and beds she could possible want!) but was so confident with us we decided to let her roam a new room a day and now patrols the whole house. I'm not sure if it was just her way of settling in! As for her diet we are actually slowly putting her on wet food, she was only fed dry food before, I didn't want her to eat it too fast and be sick so I have been giving her a little bit more each day.


----------

